# 40K MMO playable races and other stuff



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Was just told this by a friend, said it was from THQs private company conference about the game.

”From THQ private company conference of 20th january concerning E3 presentation plan:
Playable factions:
- Imperium
- Eldar
- Orks
- Chaos
Features:
- Focus both on Melee and Long range Combat
- covering system
- 29 Zones (21 claimable, 8 invadeable)
- Open-World
- PvP around resource gathering and taking strategic points
- center zone features a conquerable stronghold
- No playable Tanks or other Warmachines at release but implemented possibility for expansion
- Tyranids as full fighting PvE-Faction
Lore (being discussed concerning certain faction-plots at the moment but here are the things we determined with Games Workshop so far):
- Game takes place in the southern border-sectors of Segmentum Tempestus
- Factions fight over a destroyed imperial forge world called Tarelis and its hive-city Cerberus X (newly added to the lore!)
- The story of the game will NOT take place in a parallel universe! Just like the Planet Kronus (made by our colleagues at relic) Tarelis will be part of the lore!
- Tyranids will be main-antagonists
- Unfortunately Vigil-games was not allowed to use Relics Gorgutz ‘Ead ‘Unter as Ork Warlord as he will make a final appearance in the second DoW2 expansion
Costs:
- 49.99$
Monthly fee:
- being discussed but most likely around 13$
Rating:
- targeted Teen/PEGI 16
Fully revealed at E3 2010.”


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

awsome but I kinda hoped they would do it less safe and make something unique well there still are expencions


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DARK ELDAR!, WHY NO DARK ELDAR!.

Well that side looks quite good, at least Chaos is present. Though they'd better not do what Warhammer Age of Reckoning did and only allow one Chaos God present. I want to see Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh and Tzeentch all present. Of course ill be fighting for Tzeentch with all the sorcerous glory he bestows.

And Gorgutz will be returning?, nice. Though that final bit is somewhat ominous, please dont let him die!.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Forgot to post the source, here it is
http://mmofocus.se/index.php/2010/02/19/warhammer-40k-online/


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

So, four factions. That could lead to some interesting PVP if the dev pulls it off correctly.


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

well hopfully this game is bomb, MMO's have been quite lame, maybe i can get back into one now. heck I put up with dow2 and that games terrible, but the grafiks ce


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

I read "will bomb" at first, and got the flamethrower ready...

But yeah, hopefully this'll be cool. Depending on screencaps I may have to get my "real" machine running again.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The only MMO I'd consider paying monthly to play.  Hopefully it's a winner. I love the idea of the Tyranids being an entirely NPC faction for all four PC factions to fight against in addition to each other. Sounds like the 41st Millenium is going to be pretty war-torn once this game launches.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Exactly. Quite frankly I don't trust myself around MMOs. I think I'd forgive myself for not getting around to painting things if I was playing this, however.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, once it comes out, we'll have to get around to making a Heresy clan.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Well, once it comes out, we'll have to get around to making a setting the world on fire in the name of the Dark Talons


Fixed? :victory:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Updated the first post.
1 Important line was missing, that this was the E3 presentation plan. So might be more races playable.
I do hope they have playable female chars in the imperium, afaik there are only 2 armies in the imperium who has females, one being IG and the other Sisters of Battle.

”From THQ private company conference of 20th january concerning E3 presentation plan:
Playable factions:
- Imperium
- Eldar
- Orks
- Chaos
etc etc etc


----------



## Skull Harvester (Mar 7, 2010)

Lets hope they can pull this off and don't try to be a direct WoW-Clone or the wishful thinking WoW-slayer that everyone keeps releasing. I was told Aion was actually good, though I never played it, so it is possible for people to make good MMOs. It'd be cool to capture the old WoW days, considering the game is starting to get so overly user friendly to the point where they hold your hands to get some high end things now (yes, I am a WoW player ...dont ask me why I don't know anymore).

I don't know if THQ has done any MMOs before, I do know they did a BUNCH of wrestling games. . . so we shall see. I will at least try it for sure, and maybe they'll show off some more things at more conventions later this year.

I wonder how character creation will work, if it'll be more like Elder Scrolls/Aion with unlimited customization, or like WoW/FFXI and armor being a bigger role than unique appearance.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Interesting thing is...Will there be classes?? because the eldar would have some interesting ones....*wants to be a Farseer*


How ever to be realistic...This looks just like Warhammer online for what you can do, And that was a pretty epic fail....


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> DARK ELDAR!, WHY NO DARK ELDAR!.
> 
> Well that side looks quite good, at least Chaos is present. Though they'd better not do what Warhammer Age of Reckoning did and only allow one Chaos God present. I want to see Khorne, Nurgle, Slaanesh and Tzeentch all present. Of course ill be fighting for Tzeentch with all the sorcerous glory he bestows.
> 
> And Gorgutz will be returning?, nice. Though that final bit is somewhat ominous, please dont let him die!.


Isn't it obvious??? Dark Eldar will be the first expansion for Warhammer 40k Online in the year 2013. Infact a gamesworkshop employee told me that its a planned dual release with the NEW DARK ELDAR CODEX!!!!!!


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Well, once it comes out, we'll have to get around to making a Heresy clan.


Would be the first clan (and mmo) I would get into problably cause I have a live :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Will it be an MMOFPS or MMORPG? Lets hope its the first because the second is already done by WoW and to be honest, I don't think you could do that better in general, or come up with a better system. If its the first then I'll be looking forward to popping heads or raping minds with my Chaos Sorcerer. :grin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Isn't it obvious??? Dark Eldar will be the first expansion for Warhammer 40k Online in the year 2013. Infact a gamesworkshop employee told me that its a planned dual release with the NEW DARK ELDAR CODEX!!!!!!


Interesting....

THREE YEARS FOR A NEW DARK ELDAR CODEX!, THATS A LOAD OF!..... Ok im calm again.

Expansions had better happen, it would be a very good idea. Perhaps even make this like Soulstorm, a system at war and have the factions fight for control of it. It would be better then just a single planet, which eventually will get old.



Khorothis said:


> If its the first then I'll be looking forward to popping heads or raping minds with my Chaos Sorcerer. :grin:


See you on the battlefield then, we'll see who's got better sorcery :grin:.



Masked Jackal said:


> Well, once it comes out, we'll have to get around to making a Heresy clan.


I'd definitely join a Heresy Clan, or guild or whatever its going to be called. I do think that if we form it, we should call it the Dark Talons in honour of our own legion.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Well if they follow GWs release schedule the first expansion will be a new SM chapter/class, the second expansion will be some bug fixes to the other races, buffs to SM and a new SM chapter class.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Well if they follow GWs release schedule the first expansion will be a new SM chapter/class, the second expansion will be some bug fixes to the other races, buffs to SM and a new SM chapter class.


Haha and to save on pixels the Eldar starting class will be Guardian Defender, Storm Guardian, Heavy Weapon Guardian.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm only questioning one thing:
If your Space marines your not stuck with smurfs are you?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

BLah, I swore I'd never try one. Such a waste of time, but I might have to try it. I wonder will it be two sided or four sided? Would be hard to balance if it was four sided but I think it would be a better game. Would it be like Mass effect, kinda like a shooter? That would be fun.


----------



## bakoren (Nov 16, 2009)

heheheheh, Slaaneshi quests "go snort some of this on top of a dead Farseer body." "Go rape an ork." and other insane crazy addictive things.


----------



## Devinstater (Dec 9, 2008)

I would get it on principle.

Heresy would need a guild in each of the factions.


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

Vanchet said:


> I'm only questioning one thing:
> If your Space marines your not stuck with smurfs are you?


If you go search google all screen shots are of black templars.  i must say epic win. I think that its a BT in the trailer to. But i just want to run around screaming BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOOD!!!!!!!! with either dual chain axes or a hell blade. which raises the question of how are they going to do equipment?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Chaosrider said:


> If you go search google all screen shots are of black templars.  i must say epic win. I think that its a BT in the trailer to. But i just want to run around screaming BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOOD!!!!!!!! with either dual chain axes or a hell blade. which raises the question of how are they going to do equipment?


It has been confirmed that you will play as Black Templars if you play Space Marines a loooong time ago, and also, did you notice that this thread has been dead for more than a half year?


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

ah.... opps. didn't notice that...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

<-Hopes it doesn't fail in the first year like most MMO's.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think its a waste of time player this. Why pay subscription for this when I can use the money to buy actual miniatures. 

Its prob going to be like WOW where you both stand facing each other doing your characters attack animation for ages while an energy bar above your head slowly ticks down... zzzzz I'm getting "Spacemarine" instead who cares what colour he is.


----------

